# Water Fountain?



## RascalDesertTort (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll be building Rascal a bigger indoor table soon and was thinking of putting a table top fountain in the table, dug into the dirt, to use has his watering hole. Am I asking for trouble here?? lol I want it to be pretty for me but functional for him. These are the two I'm looking at. I'd add more rocks so the water level is correct for Rascals size. Thanks for looking!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/HoMedics-Garden-Leaves-Illuminated-Relaxation-Fountain-WFL-GDN/4965963

OR

http://www.walmart.com/ip/HoMedics-...rings-Illuminated-Relaxation-Fountain/5913231



Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool idea. Most reptiles will drink more from a moving water source. Some won't even touch standing water. This will also add some humidity.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 13, 2010)

It will be pretty. I'd worry just a little that he might decide to move it around, but it's a cool idea.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2010)

I also like the idea, and if we are voting I like the second one better, but he might decide he does not like it, and just destroy it, neat idea, but for a desert not really needed, besides a CDT does not care how pretty his water looks as long as it is there, but if you feel like cleaning it out often, give it a shot, it couldn't hurt.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 13, 2010)

Is your substrate deep enough, or more importantly, does your enclosure allow for that deep of substrate? If you do it right that would be cool, but it seems like it would require a lot of tinkering so it wasn't dangerous. Make sure you don't see stressful behavior from him after--I could see how the vibration from the pump throughout the table might be annoying to a tort. My tort is very aware of any type of vibration.


----------



## Missy (Jun 13, 2010)

If you decide to do it post pics. Is it battery or electric ran?


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know anything about DT's, but Pio will always sit right in the water fall that goes into the stream. Sometimes he will sit there for a long time, just letting the water flow over him.


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 13, 2010)

I like the 2nd one! But, if it runs by a cord, how would you run that through your enclosure? ALso be careful that the lil guy wont climb it and use it in an escape plan lol! Just some things to think about.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Jun 14, 2010)

Great stuff to consider guys and gals! Thanks. I'll have to see about the vibration thing. But I know he loves to be under water. Every time I spray down the tub, he comes literally running for it and splays out on his belly with all 4 legs sticking straight out and his head in the air. lol And I'm building a table soon so I can make it deeper as needed. I think it's worth a try so I'll be sure to post pics of everything and let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 14, 2010)

I think that if it was me, I would go with something custom made, or more along the lines of this -

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCUQ8wIwAg#

You can carve a base and falls out of polyurethane, coat it in tile grout for color and texture, and then seal it with epoxy resin such as Parks Superglaze. It would be non-toxic, and you could make it the shape and size that is best for Rascal. The pumps can be bought separately, for less than $10 usually.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Jun 14, 2010)

But it's SO ugly! lol  I'd definitely use something like that outside but I'm trying to find something that goes well with my decor AND will work for him. I'm gonna try one thats premade and if it doesn't work, I'll put it by my bed instead lol. 



kyryah said:


> I think that if it was me, I would go with something custom made, or more along the lines of this -
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCUQ8wIwAg#


----------



## DeanS (Jun 14, 2010)

Tom said:


> Cool idea. Most reptiles will drink more from a moving water source. Some won't even touch standing water. This will also add some humidity.



HaHa! None of my torts drink from a water bowl...they ALL drink from puddles or from the impressions in the concrete.


----------

